# The Spirit of Christ-mess



## BobVigneault (Dec 19, 2007)

My little brother Joshua almost coined a phrase in another thread that dealt with the confusion around the celebration or non-celebration of Christmas. He spoke of the Christ-Mass and he mentioned 'mess' as well.

I propose 'Christ-mess' as the contraction that best works for these discussions and for the 5 week season that celebrates greed and avarice that begins just before Halloween.

To inaugurate this word I wish to present this amazingly talented group of singers who capture the essence of "Christ-mess". Enjoy, or don't.

[video=youtube;2Fe11OlMiz8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Fe11OlMiz8[/video]


----------



## Blue Tick (Dec 19, 2007)

Very funny!


Though, how appropriate to inaugurate "Christ-mess"


----------

